# [radeon] drivers libres (resolu)

## floc_12

Bonjour,

J'essaye d'installer ma carte graphique ATI mais je n'y arrive pas. A priori, celle ci n'est plus supportée par le driver proprio :

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV530 [Radeon X1600]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV530 [Radeon X1600] (Secondary)
```

J'ai ajouté dans mon make.conf le driver radeon et radeon hd :

```

VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd radeon"
```

J'ai ensuite fait un emerge world. L'installation s'est bien passée, mais quand je veux générer un Xorg ou demarrer avec startx, ca ne marche pas :

# X -configure

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux thess 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 #4 SMP Sun Jul 11 21:47:16 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

Build Date: 12 July 2010  08:34:37PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 12 22:49:38 2010

List of video drivers:

   glint

   vmwlegacy

   neomagic

   savage

   openchrome

   vmware

   ati

   r128

   trident

   tdfx

   nv

   radeonhd

   mach64

   mga

   intel

   sis

   radeon

   fbdev

   vesa

vmware: Please ignore above "FATAL: Module vmwgfx not found."

Backtrace:

0: X (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x45f2d8]

1: X (0x400000+0x579f6) [0x4579f6]

2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fd59f8cd000+0xf010) [0x7fd59f8dc010]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.so (0x7fd59d607000+0xa6e) [0x7fd59d607a6e]

4: X (0x400000+0xfd926) [0x4fd926]

5: X (xf86LoadModules+0xae) [0x461de2]

6: X (DoConfigure+0x60) [0x46a88d]

7: X (InitOutput+0x19c) [0x4638e7]

8: X (0x400000+0x24fff) [0x424fff]

9: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7fd59e519bbd]

10: X (0x400000+0x24d69) [0x424d69]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

[b]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting[/b]

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

Aborted
```

# Xorg -configure

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux thess 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 #4 SMP Sun Jul 11 21:47:16 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

Build Date: 12 July 2010  08:34:37PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 12 22:50:09 2010

List of video drivers:

   glint

   vmwlegacy

   neomagic

   savage

   openchrome

   vmware

   ati

   r128

   trident

   tdfx

   nv

   radeonhd

   mach64

   mga

   intel

   sis

   radeon

   fbdev

   vesa

vmware: Please ignore above "FATAL: Module vmwgfx not found."

Backtrace:

0: Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x45f2d8]

1: Xorg (0x400000+0x579f6) [0x4579f6]

2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f8ec0d7b000+0xf010) [0x7f8ec0d8a010]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.so (0x7f8ebeab5000+0xa6e) [0x7f8ebeab5a6e]

4: Xorg (0x400000+0xfd926) [0x4fd926]

5: Xorg (xf86LoadModules+0xae) [0x461de2]

6: Xorg (DoConfigure+0x60) [0x46a88d]

7: Xorg (InitOutput+0x19c) [0x4638e7]

8: Xorg (0x400000+0x24fff) [0x424fff]

9: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f8ebf9c7bbd]

10: Xorg (0x400000+0x24d69) [0x424d69]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

[b]Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting[/b]

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

Aborted
```

J'ai essayé de générer un xorg manuelllement, mais lors du startx :

```
# startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.3342

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux thess 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 #4 SMP Sun Jul 11 21:47:16 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

Build Date: 12 July 2010  08:34:37PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 12 22:50:59 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[b]which: no keychain in (/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3)

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 58: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: exec: xterm: not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xterm: command not found[/b]

waiting for X server to shut down 
```

Je ne trouve rien sur internet et tourne en rond.

Pourriez vous m'aider ?

MerciLast edited by floc_12 on Wed Jul 14, 2010 9:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## floc_12

Me revoila 2 heures après. J'ai reussi a générer un Xorg en supprimant le paquet xf86-video-vmware

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "offscreensize"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ignoreconnector"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "forcereduced"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "forcedpi"              # <i>

        #Option     "useconfiguredmonitor"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HPD"                   # <str>

        #Option     "NoRandr"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RROutputOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVMode"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "ScaleType"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseAtomBIOS"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AtomBIOS"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "UnverifiedFeatures"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Audio"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AudioStreamSilence"    # [<str>]

        #Option     "HDMI"                  # [<str>]

        #Option     "COHERENT"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LowPowerModeEngineClock"    # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV530 [Radeon X1600]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Mais lorsque je fais un startx, j'ai un ecran noir et toujours cette erreur :

```
(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: always reports core events

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) RADEONHD(0): Attempting to disable power management

(II) RADEONHD(0): Attempting to disable clock gating

(II) RADEONHD(0): Attempting to set Engine Clock to 499500

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Engine Clock: 499500

(II) RADEONHD(0): Current Memory Clock: 405000

(WW) RADEONHD(0): Unusupported SetVoltage Revision

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) RADEONHD(0): RHDCSStop: Command Submission backend is not active!
```

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu devrais utiliser radeon. radeonhd c'est du passé. Toutes ses caractéristiques, et d'autres, ont été implémentées dans radeon.

----------

## floc_12

Merci de l'info Magic Banana, je pensais que radeon hd était plus récent.

Dans ce cas, dois je procéder comme ceci :

 - suppression du paquet radeonhd

 - suppression de "radeonhd" dans make.conf

 - emerge -NDuav world

 - reboot et Xorg -configure

Merci

----------

## geekounet

Oui mais pas besoin du reboot, c'est pas Windows.  :Wink:  (et t'as pas besoin de créer de xorg.conf normalement...)

----------

## floc_12

J'ai effectué les commandes comme cité ci-dessus, mais lors du startx, j'ai cette erreur :

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux thess 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 #4 SMP Sun Jul 11 21:47:16 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

Build Date: 12 July 2010  08:34:37PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul 13 19:03:42 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

which: no keychain in (/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3)

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 58: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: exec: xterm: not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xterm: command not found

waiting for X server to shut down 
```

Dans mon xorg.log :

```
(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Using fuzzy aspect match for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video using initial mode 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdff000 vram size: s:10000000 visible:fac0000

(II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

(**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (76, 72)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.5.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

(II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 3072K

(II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 228326K

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R300/R400/R500 type cards.

(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(II)         UploadToScreen

(II)         DownloadFromScreen

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/r300_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: always reports core events

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
```

merci

----------

## Magic Banana

Es-tu certain que le problème est à chercher du côté du pilote ? Autrement dit, est-ce que X se lance avec le pilote vesa ?

Côté historique : radeonhd faisait l'intérim en attendant que radeon supportent les cartes récentes.

----------

## geekounet

Il se lance bien ton X là. Le problème c'est juste que tu n'as ni xterm, ni twm qu'il puisse lancer en session de base. Donc tu mets ton WM préféré dans ton ~/.xinitrc, et ça roulera.  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

en effet tu es en Xorg 1.7.6 - or, depuis la 1.6.0 il me semble, twm n'est plus installé de base donc pas de possibilité de voir si X se lance ou non - vu que tu ne dois pas avoir non plus xterm, ton output au startx semble logique :

```
(snip)

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 58: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: exec: xterm: not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xterm: command not found

```

Jette donc un oeil au how-to de notre cousin D2_Racing et ensuite ça devrait aller mieux  :Wink: 

Autant lui faire un peu de pub vu que ses doc sont pas mal faites et que les notres visent le stable en premier lieu ^^

Edit: grilled ! voilà ce que c'est que d'ouvrir des onglets en masse pour rattraper le retard de lecture sans faire de preview :/

Tant pis je laisse après tout... en synthétique c'est aussi bien sauf pour la culture - mais bon tu te passes de twm ! un grand moment :p 

----------

## floc_12

C'est bon, j'ai reussi a démarrer mon gnome. 

Par contre,je rencontre de nouveau problemes (menu applications de gnome vide, clavier en anglais, etc ... mais ce sont d'autres sujets.

Merci en tout cas

----------

## YetiBarBar

Pour ton clavier en anglais,

Créé un fichier /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi et mets y le code suivant:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

----------

## floc_12

Merci, ca refonctionne en remettant les variables comme le dit la doc, mais je vais tester ca quand même.

----------

